# Cured cured cured.....finaly out of woods



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I am cured for sure. Yerstaday I took a bus, elevator, did some shopping, also purposely chat with strangers.... I wish I could help everyone here but since past 3 years I have done so many things that even I have no idea what worked , but in short I tried everything then I met this guy he helped me and I am so grateful to this Forrest Gump...
Some details are as follows.:

1 for stomach pain I took colospa. For like 45 days and nothing else

2. For dysentery, constipation I took ayurvedic medicine such was homemade by my friend Forrest Gump...

3. For gas especially the bad odour which always linger around me I took homeopathy medicine...

Nao I am cured but a very little anxiety is still left so I am thinking to take some homeopathy med ..

One more thing drinking boiling water 3 glasses helped me.

My grandfather told me to stop eating rice and sub products so I did and I don't get that weird smell which use to linger everywhere with me .... tc


----------



## Fate143 (Sep 3, 2015)

This is great to here.


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

I know this is an old post but decode can you share the details of your arurvedic medicine and your doctor? I have also seen some minor improvements with homeopathy but still have a long way to go. Really appreciate it!


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

My cure was just eating raisins regularly everyday.


----------

